# MSD Blaster 2 coil in 89 240sx



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

I have my eye on the MSD Blaster 2 coil and would like to see if it could help make starting my 240 easier. It either sounds like not enough air or fuel is being injected or the sparks are not powerful enough to get a quick start.

Anyone use this coil? What were the before and after results? 
Much appreciated.


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

i have one on my 89 240. i didnt see much of an improvment. i had a problem with it seeming like it had no fuel, air, spark back over the summer. 2 weeks ago timing chain tensior went out.


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Mine wont start if I do not keep the key turned to start long enough. But then again, after I do that and try again, its instant start.

Either way, MSD are great products and it would look good in my red 240


----------

